
Indentation-Based Racket Syntax with Macros and Infix Operators - tonyg
https://github.com/tonyg/racket-something
======
tonyg
It's experimental, but supports things like the interactive shell I mentioned
in this comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16879995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16879995)

Example of a use of the shell library with the special syntax:
[https://github.com/tonyg/racket-
something/blob/master/exampl...](https://github.com/tonyg/racket-
something/blob/master/examples/sh.rkt)

Screencast of an interactive session. Very simple, but shows some of the
basics: [https://asciinema.org/a/83450](https://asciinema.org/a/83450)

